# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Taloussanomat: "Ulkomaisten bussifirmojen toiminta Suomessa herätti viranomaisten mielenkiinnon"

## Lari Nylund

Taloussanomat: Ulkomaisten bussifirmojen toiminta Suomessa herätti viranomaisten mielenkiinnon  Haluamme tietää, millä ehdoilla kuskit työskentelevät.

Viranomaisten huomio on kohdistunut eurooppalaisten bussiyritysten ajamaan tilausajoliikenteeseen Suomessa. Yritysten toimintaa tutkitaan siltä osin, vääristääkö se tilausajoliikenteen kilpailua vai ei.

Koko juttu:
https://www.is.fi/taloussanomat/art-2000006211577.html

----------

